# San Miguel de Allende rentals



## Bsalasar (Oct 22, 2020)

Moving to San Miguel de Allende in February. A good friend and I and his mom a cpl months later. Seeking info on a 2-3 bdrm house with a casita. Not pricey please. Any contact info or suggestions Please. My name is Bruce


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What would you consider "pricey"? Perhaps a ballpark range would help.
Welcome to the forum. The new format is confusing some of us old members, so please be patient.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> What would you consider "pricey"? Perhaps a ballpark range would help.
> Welcome to the forum. The new format is confusing some of us old members, so please be patient.


You are GREAT on this forum, very helpful. . .


----------

